# Dido in the internet age



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I wanted to send this in a private email to some of you but it wouldn't let me upload it. Only for a thread. David Hansen had this on his Instagram page. I thought it very clever


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Very hilarious !


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I want to know her password.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I want to know her password.


Aeneas1689 ( use capital and numbers)


----------

